# Remington 1100 trigger assembly insertion issue



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I have a Rem 1100 that, when I remove the trigger assembly to clean, after re-inserting it, it doesn't eject and feed the next shell properly. It gets a little tricky trying to get one of the lifters on the trigger assembly aligned correctly.

I'm interested in any helpful tips or suggestions, diagrams, etc.

Thanks


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I found this, but not focused on the trigger 









Try a search for it on Google under images


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Look at part number 61. Its called a link and if thats not in place, it wont cycle right. You may have done this already but if not, take a pair of needle nose pliers and put it into the reciever part in the back. Once that part is in place the triger should work just fine. I have the 11-87 and that was an issue with putting mine back together. Hope that helps.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey Huge, I actually already have that. You wouldn't think it would be that hard!

Thanks


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Look at part number 61. Its called a link and if thats not in place, it wont cycle right.


I have that part in place--it's more assiciated with removing the bolt.

On the side of the trigger assembly is a metal lifter that hooks into a spring on the inside of the receiver wall. I'm not sure about the 11-87, but the trigger assembly in my 1100 doesn't go in easily like it does in my Benelli. That's why I'm thinking I'm missing something when inserting it.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Huh well mine has been a little hard to get in but I have done it. Hopefully you get it...


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I'll fiddle with it. Problem is I never know if it will cycle correctly until my son fires it.

Maybe I should stop by Cabela's on the way home today and see if they have any used ones on-hand and look at theirs.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Gumbo, is the bolt in when you put the trigger assembly in? 
Put the trigger in first then the rest of the parts up to, or on, it.

From one of my repair books:

1. Insert the trigger plate assembly (carrier first) into the receiver. 

2. Position to align holes and tap in front and rear trigger plate pins. 

3. Slide action bar sleeve over the magazine tube. 

4. Place breech bolt assembly on the block at the rear of the action bar assembly. 

5. Slide the action bar assembly into the receiver until stopped by the feed latch. 

6. Reach into the the bottom of the receiver. Press and hold the feed latch. While holding the receiver upside down, the feed latch is on the left. 

7. Slide the action bar assembly into the receiver and release the feed latch. 

8. Push the operating handle into the breech bolt. Tip: If it is hard to slide the operating handle into the bolt, apply a very small amount of grease to the end of the handle (the part that goes inside the bolt). 

9. Slide the piston onto the magazine with the flat side facing the rear of the gun. 

10. Slide the rubber O-ring onto the magazine. 

11. Slide barrel onto the magazine tube. 

12. Slide forarm onto the magazine tube and tighten magazine cap.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks goob. Yes, I typically put in the trigger assembly last. I'll give it a try.


----------

